# Car or train to Palazzo Catalani in Soriano nel Cimino?



## ValHam (Aug 20, 2010)

We have a week booked at this timeshare -What is it like driving to this city?What to see in the area with a car or do you just take the train? What company should I use if we decide to rent a car - How is parking? Thanks


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not familiar with that timeshare, but the best deals on cars are usually at:

www.economycarrentals.com
www.europebycar.com
www.autoeurope.com


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is the resort's website and directory of services. It lists an email address. I'd suggest you direct specific questions to them directly unless you can find the info you need in either TUG reviews or sites like Tripadvisor. https://www.diamondresorts.com/Palazzo-Catalani-Attractions I have had good success calling or emailing European resorts to get confirmation of arrival and a 'welcome packet' of information before arrival.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Sue S (Aug 31, 2010)

These were my comments on holidaying in Palazzo Catalani without a car.  I posted them on the DRI Yahoo group:

We spent 13 days in Soriano without a car and I feel that we've done enough
exploring by public transport. We used the one-track train frequently to go to
Viterbo, Bagnaia, Vitorchiano and Vignanello and that was fine, I really enjoyed
that train. Unfortunately it's not too frequent. An example: following
Floriana's suggestion we went to the peony garden at Vitorchiano (lovely but a
tour only takes about 20 minutes) we had to wait for an hour for the return
journey. Not bad if you only have to do it once, but...
>
> We decided to go to Orvieto so got the bus from Soriano which should arrive at
Orte to meet the train for Orvieto. It does, but it didn't give us time to buy
our ticket so we missed the train! A 2 hour wait in Orte and believe me,
there's not a lot to see in Orte (unless you get a bus into the old town and we
couldn't find a timetable).
>
> We went to Rome via Orte. Again, got the bus to Orte but didn't allow for the
fact that it was Friday, market day in Soriano, the bus took 15 minutes longer
than ususal to get to Orte so we missed the train to Rome. Another hour in
Orte!
>
> We went to Viterbo by bus and decided to get the train back - it was raining
and there are 3 (or 4) railway stations in Viterbo! The one we wanted was not
easy to find.
>
> Once you've made all these mistakes it's fairly easy not to make them again
but it's very time consuming...
>
> So,next year it's the car! Though I'll still use the train to go to Orvieto,
Rome (obviously), Assisi, etc I'll probably drive to Orte therefore cutting out
the need to time the train with the bus to Soriano.
>
> Having said all that a major plus was that I was so fit at the end of the 2
weeks that I could walk all the way to the Palazzo from the railway station
without stopping! I bet you're impressed!
>



Also, I did this review of the Palazzo on my return this year and posted it on the DRI Yahoo group:

We had a fabulous time at the Palazzo - which was extended by 6 days due to the
ash cloud! Yes, we managed OK with the trains/buses but it's time consuming and
restricting. When we go next year we're going to drive there (no risk from ash)
and we'll feel much freer. We booked a taxi to pick us up from Orte when we
arrived but we could have caught the bus as it was waiting at the station. 
Would have been much cheaper but perhaps a bit difficult/embarrassing getting
onto a normal commuter bus with a couple of large suitcases.



We went to Rome one day but it was packed, the Spanish Steps was like an anthill
there were so many people and we couldn't get anywhere near the Trevi fountain. 
Possibly it was a bad time as it was the last week of the Easter holidays but
I'd recommend that you go early and prepare for an exhausting day. Orvieto was
lovely, a really good atmosphere and a fantastic place to explore. We took a
tour of the underground city which was well worth it, really interesting. We
took the funicular from opposite the railway station into the town, great fun. 
We went to Viterbo a couple of times, the old town is amazing. We met up with
an American couple at the Palazzo (it's an amazingly sociable place to stay) and
went to Assisi with them (they had a car) and that was stunning (I'm running out
of superlatives here), the buildings are all so clean and well cared for that
it's hard to believe that it's as old as it is. We also went on the 'Chianti
trail' with them and for a wine tasting.



Floriana's cooking day on the Wednesday is highly recommended. It started with
a visit to an olive oil factory and a tasting (red wine at 1030 in the morning! 
great!), then we went to a castle at Vignanello and had a tour of the house and
garden, we also made pasta and then ate it (the cook made the sauce and the
extras...). Then we went on a tour of some underground caves which were created
in the Etruscan era. Then back to Soriano by train, a fabulous day.



Floriana's opera night didn't go quite as planned as a couple of the singers
were unwell so Floriana did a concert. She has an amazing voice and we did a
few 'singalongs' as well. A wonderful evening with many operatic favourites. 
When I say singalong I don't mean the average karaoke, it was 'O Sole Mio' and
'Volare'. Floriana has a huge repertoire from Gershwin to Bizet.



There are 4 restaurants in the town (including the restaurant in the Palazzo). 
We loved them all. We only ate at the Palazzo twice but many of the residents
took the half board option and ate there every night and were very happy. We
preferred variety. The restaurant near the carpark (sorry, can't remember the
name) was amazing for seafood, Due Camine did fabulous pizza. We didn't have a
bad meal in the whole time we were there. There are a couple of shops in
Soriano where you can buy a slice of pizza for lunch, or some mushroom bread (or
many other types of bread). We didn't cook at all even though we had a one-bed
apartment.



Our apartment was disappointing, we had room 12 which was over the entrance to
the Palazzo. It was quite dark and when compared to some of the other rooms
(mainly studios) seemed small. However it really is potluck at the Palazzo and
they've done the best they can to convert the space available. We didn't spend
a great deal of time in the apartment anyway as in the evening guests tended to
congregate in the lounge or in the bar downstairs - as I said, a very sociable
place!



I hope you have a wonderful holiday, let me know how you got on when you return.
We've already booked for a week in May next year!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2010)

IMO a car is essential, or at least very preferable, in most areas of rural Italy. Hope you'll take Sue's advice.


----------



## ValHam (Aug 31, 2010)

Should we wait and rent a car once we get to Soriano nel Ciminio?  I was thinking the best might to overnight in Rome and try taking a train the Palazzo and renting a car from the town. I would lose my first night at the timeshare but it may be easier since I arrive late in the day from a long flight from Vancouver, B.C.  Can you recommend any hotel overnight? Thanks Val


----------



## ValHam (Sep 3, 2010)

Laurie said:


> IMO a car is essential, or at least very preferable, in most areas of rural Italy. Hope you'll take Sue's advice.



Wow a lot to take in as as info overload.... hoping this will end my dilema... Where would be the best place for car rental, Rome, Viterbo or Orte. As we will be arriving Saturday afternoon it might not be a good idea toi stay over in Rome and leave for Soriano Sunday as bus if non existant. I dont mind traveling by car even in Rome, anyone have experience as far as where to pick up car, Trains run Saturdays and Sundays from Roma Termini to Viterbo and Orte.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 4, 2010)

ValHam said:


> Wow a lot to take in as as info overload.... hoping this will end my dilema... Where would be the best place for car rental, Rome, Viterbo or Orte. As we will be arriving Saturday afternoon it might not be a good idea toi stay over in Rome and leave for Soriano Sunday as bus if non existant. I dont mind traveling by car even in Rome, anyone have experience as far as where to pick up car, Trains run Saturdays and Sundays from Roma Termini to Viterbo and Orte.



For best prices on car rentals, check one of the consolidators.  These people work with all or most of the rental companies and negotiate special lower rates:

www.economycarrentals.com
www.europebycar.com
www.autoeurope.com

Lately, I have been finding the best rates at the first one listed.

Driving in Rome is a nightmare, so I would not use a car rental outlet in the center of Rome.  I made such a mistake in Paris once, and Rome is worse to drive in than Paris.


----------

